# Passive voice - Somebody has burnt



## MeRy1985

Hola a tod@s  Me podeis corregir estas dos frases que tuve que transformar a pasiva?

1). Somebody has burnt a hole in this carpet.
- a hole has been burnt in this carpet.

2). They are building a new aerodrome there.
- a new aerodrome are being built there.

3). Rumour says that the Princess is expecting a baby.

Me ayudais con esta ultima??

Thanks!


----------



## mariposita

MeRy1985 said:


> Hola a tod@s  Me podeis corregir estas dos frases que tuve que transformar a pasiva?
> 
> 1). Somebody has burnt a hole in this carpet.
> A hole has been burnt in this carpet by someone.
> 
> 2). They are building a new aerodrome there.
> - A new aerodrome are being built there by them.
> 
> 3). Rumour says that the Princess is expecting a baby.


 
It is rumored that the Princess is expecting a baby.


----------



## scotu

A new aerodrome is being built there. ("by someone" is implied)

Why the interest in Passive voice?


----------



## albertopuente

Rumour is said that the Princess is expecting a baby.


----------



## MeRy1985

Tengo otras 3 frases que no se como hacer.

1). Some people think that this portrait, which has no signature, was painting by Sa Vinci.

2). The students have said that Susan Kerr is the most beautiful girl in the college.

3). It dissapoints me that the Council has adopted that policy.

Cómo se hacen las pasivas con el "said, think...that"??

Graciasss..


----------



## MeRy1985

En la frase de la princesa, podría ser esta opción?

- The Princess is rumored to expect a baby.

Thanks!


----------



## mariposita

albertopuente said:


> Rumour is said that the Princess is expecting a baby.


 
This sentence doesn't make sense to me in English.... We don't "say a rumor" in English. In the orginal sentence (which also sounds a bit awkward to me), rumor is personified and is "saying" something.

You "spread a rumor about X" or "X is rumored" or "there is a rumor about X". *To be rumored* is a passive construction that encompasses the idea of some information being associated with a rumor.


----------



## mariposita

MeRy1985 said:


> Tengo otras 3 frases que no se como hacer.
> 
> 1). Some people think that this portrait, which has no signature, was painting by Sa Vinci.
> 
> 2). The students have said that Susan Kerr is the most beautiful girl in the college.
> 
> 3). It dissapoints me that the Council has adopted that policy.
> 
> Cómo se hacen las pasivas con el "said, think...that"??
> 
> Graciasss..


 
It is thought by some people that this portrait...

It is said by the students that Susan Kerr...

It is disappointing to me that the council...


----------



## mariposita

MeRy1985 said:


> En la frase de la princesa, podría ser esta opción?
> 
> - The Princess is rumored to be expecting a baby.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Normally we say that someone who is pregnant *is expecting a baby*:

I'm expecting a baby.
 
I expect a baby.


She is expecting a baby.
 
She expects a baby.


----------



## MeRy1985

Gracias Mariposita. Por lo tanto, corrigeme si me equivoco.

1). People expect that the home Secretary will resign.
- It's expected by the people that the home secretary will be resigned.

2). They will be overhauling all the machines tomorrow.
- all the machines will be overhauled tomorrow.

3). they are going to do it while we watch.
???

thanks!

Es completamente necesario poner el agente es estas oraciones¿


----------



## albertopuente

Trata de buscar la oración principal y conjuga ésa.

1). Some people think that...

It is thought (by some people) that...

It is thought (by some people) that this protrait, which has no signature, was painted by Sa Vinci.


2). The students have said that...

It has been said by the students that...

It has been said by the students that Susan Kerr is the most beautiful girl in the college.


3). It dissapoints me that...

I'm dissapointed (by it) that...

I'm dissapointed (by it) that the Council has adopted that policy.


----------



## MeRy1985

Ok Alberto...cuantas maneras distintas de hacerlo entonces :O


----------



## mariposita

MeRy1985 said:


> Gracias Mariposita. Por lo tanto, corrigeme si me equivoco.
> 
> 1). People expect that the home Secretary will resign.
> - It's expected (by the people) that the home secretary will be resigned.
> 
> 2). They will be overhauling all the machines tomorrow.
> - all the machines will be overhauled tomorrow.
> 
> 3). they are going to do it while we watch.
> It is going to be done (by them) while we watch.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Es completamente necesario poner el agente es estas oraciones¿


 
No, en muchas se sobreentiende quién es el agente.


----------



## mariposita

albertopuente said:


> Trata de buscar la oración principal y conjuga ésa.
> 
> 1). Some people think that...
> 
> It is thought (by some people) that...
> 
> It is thought (by some people) that this protrait, which has no signature, was painted by Sa Vinci.
> 
> 
> 2). The students have said that...
> 
> It has been said by the students that...
> 
> It has been said by the students that Susan Kerr is the most beautiful girl in the college.
> 
> 
> 3). It dissapoints me that...
> 
> I'm disappointed (by it)  that...
> 
> I'm disappointed (by it)  that the Council has adopted that policy.


 
Estos tres significan casi lo mismo:

I'm disappointed that X happened
It is disappointing to me that X happened.
It disappoints me that X happened.


----------



## sound shift

Another possibility: "The princess is said to be expecting a baby."


----------



## albertopuente

sí, pero la pasiva es sólo la primera.


----------



## mariposita

Tienes razón. *It is disappointing to* *me* no es una construcción pasiva.

Otra cosa--el verbo *to rumor* ya no existe como verbo activo, sino solo como pasivo *to be rumored*. Por eso es un poco más complicado que los demás.


----------



## MeRy1985

Tengo que transformar estas oraciones a pasiva, me podeis decir si estan bien??

1. They have built an extremely good road between Belgrade and the Greek frontier.
An extremely good road has been built between Belgrade and the Greek frontier.

2. Most people believed that he had been telling the truth.
It’s believed (by most people) that he had been telling the truth.

3. The radio reports that all out-going flights have been cancelled because of the fog.
It’s reported (by the radio) that out-going flights have been cancelled because of the fog.

4. They have offered him the Presidency.
The Presidency has been offered him.


5. The radio reports that the Cabinet has resigned.
It’s reported (by the radio) that Cabinet has resigned.

6. The newspaper says that our Professor is being considered for that top job.
It’s said (by the newspaper) that our Professor is being considered for that top job.

7. Everybody knows that this machine is by far the best.
It’s known (by everybody) that this machine is by far the best.

8. He has had to do it over again.
It has been have to do it over again.
thanks!


----------



## albertopuente

una vuelta más de la pasiva inglesa:

1. OK

2. Most people believed that he had been telling the truth.
It’s believed (by most people) that he had been telling the truth.
o He's belived to be telling the truth

3. The radio reports that all out-going flights have been cancelled because of the fog.
It’s reported (by the radio) that out-going flights have been cancelled because of the fog.
o Out-going flights are reported to be cancelled because of the fog.

4. They have offered him the Presidency.
The Presidency has been offered to him. 
o He has been offered the Presidency

5. The radio reports that the Cabinet has resigned.
It’s reported (by the radio) that Cabinet has resigned.
o Cabinet is reported to have resigned.

6. The newspaper says that our Professor is being considered for that top job.
It’s said (by the newspaper) that our Professor is being considered for that top job.
o Our Professor is said to be considered for that job.

7. Everybody knows that this machine is by far the best.
It’s known (by everybody) that this machine is by far the best. 
o This machine is known to be the best by far. (nótese el cambio de la posicion del adverbio cuantitativo respecto al sustantivo)

8. He has had to do it over again.
It has been have to do it over again. - no es correcto
It has had to be done over again.

espero no haberte liado del todo, pero compara las 2 opciones y mira cual te suena mejor, aunque ambas son correctas grmaticalmente la segunda es la mejor opción y la que en verdad se usa.


----------



## MeRy1985

Muchas gracias Alberto! Solo dime una cosa, en el caso de un tiempo futuro, por que no se mantiene el will?=

Te explico: 

People expect that the Home Secretary will resign.
The Home Secretary is expected to resign.

Por que se elimina el "will"?


----------



## MeRy1985

2). Someone had let the air of the tyres and they couldn't move the car.

¿como se transformaría esta?


----------



## mariposita

albertopuente said:


> una vuelta más de la pasiva inglesa:
> 5. The radio reports that the Cabinet has resigned.
> It’s reported (by the radio) that the Cabinet has resigned.
> o The Cabinet is reported to have resigned.


 


> Muchas gracias Alberto! Solo dime una cosa, en el caso de un tiempo futuro, por que no se mantiene el will?=
> 
> Te explico:
> 
> People expect that the Home Secretary will resign.
> The Home Secretary is expected to resign.
> 
> Por que se elimina el "will"?


 
También se puede decir perfectamente:

It is expected that the Home Secretary will resign.



> 5. The radio reports that the Cabinet has resigned.
> It’s reported (by the radio) that the Cabinet has resigned.
> o The Cabinet is reported to have resigned.
> 
> 6. The newspaper says that our professor is being considered for that top job.
> It’s said (by the newspaper) that our professor is being considered for that top job.
> o Our professor is said to be considered for that job


 
En estos casos creo que es necesario preservar el agente (radio y newspaper--o al menos la idea de donde provienen los reportajes) sino se pierde información importante. 

It’s been reported on the radio that the Cabinet has resigned.

In newspaper accounts, our professor is said to be considered for that top job.



> 2). Someone had let the air out of the tyres and they couldn't move the car.
> 
> ¿como se transformaría esta?


 
The air had been let out of the tires (by someone) and they couldn't move the car. 

Yo diría *their tires/tyres*, no *the tires/tyres*.


----------



## sound shift

mariposita said:


> The air had been let out of the tires (by someone) and they couldn't move the car.



Podemos transformar la segunda parte tambien: "... and the car couldn't be moved."


----------



## MeRy1985

Muchas gracias a todos. Estarían bien estas dos entonces?

1.    They had to borrow a bicycle from the cottage nearby and fetch a car from the village.
A biclycle had to been borrowed from the cottage nearby and a car had been fetch from the village
2.
1.    Last night’s paper said that poor Mary Moppet has had her throat cut.
Mary Moppet was said in Last night’s paper to have had her throat cut.


----------



## mariposita

MeRy1985 said:


> Muchas gracias a todos. Estarían bien estas dos entonces?
> 
> 1. They had to borrow a bicycle from the cottage nearby and fetch a car from the village.
> A bicycle had to be borrowed from the cottage nearby and a car had been  fetched from the village.
> 2.
> 1. Last night’s paper said that poor Mary Moppet has had her throat cut.
> In last night's paper, Mary Moppet was said to have had her throat cut.


----------



## MeRy1985

Buff muchas gracias...jaja eres una gran ayuda!"

Tengo aqui dos mas que no tengo ni idea 

1.    People assume only too easily that politics solve all human problems. No one ought ever to make so false an assumption. 
2.Are you really giving me this?

No tengo ni propuesta jaja


----------



## mariposita

MeRy1985 said:


> Buff muchas gracias...jaja eres una gran ayuda!"
> 
> Tengo aqui dos mas que no tengo ni idea
> 
> 1. People assume only too easily that politics solve all human problems. No one ought ever to make so false an assumption.
> It is only too easily assumed that all human problems are solved by politics. So false an assumption should never be made by anyone.
> 
> 2.Are you really giving me this?
> Am I really being given this (by you)?
> Is this really being given to me (by you)?
> 
> No tengo ni propuesta jaja


 
Te están dando lo más difícil que hay, me parece...


----------

